# Weed Control before planting Teff



## TRAV (Feb 26, 2015)

I am going to plant about 20 acres of Teff Grass spring 2015 on land that has been idle for about 10 years, I plan to disc to till the soil to get it into shape, my questions is after it has been tilled I am sure I will get a big initial weed flush, would it be safe to spray with roundup to burn down the weeds that will germinate, a few days before planting my teff, the roundup labels says that it does not leave residue in the soil but want to make sure it will not affect the teff seed germination, has anyone else done this before planting, or any suggestions on giving it a weed free seedbed while it is getting established.

Thanks for any and all suggestions.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Perfectly fine to spray gly a day or two ahead of seeding time....

Regards, Mike


----------



## TRAV (Feb 26, 2015)

Vol said:


> Perfectly fine to spray gly a day or two ahead of seeding time....
> 
> Regards, Mike


Thanks Mike for the feedback


----------

